# Ideas for men?



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

Need some ideas from the boys....
Wondering what a wife could get a hubby for Valentine's Day that they would actually want (bonus points if they think it's really cool) instead of cheezy things that women like? 

Men are incredibly hard to buy for, for VD, so any help / ideas are greatly appreciated!

Thanks all


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

Electronics are always nice. iTunes gift certificate so he can get some new music. A one hour massage by a licensed therapist. Tickets to a sporting event or concert he'd never get for himself. Or, make him up some really fun coupons for things that he'd enjoy doing with you.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Hrmmm really depends on your relationship. Or type thereof.
What do I want?
To be invited to a hotel, given a room key to find my GF dressed in a nice outfit and have lots of fun. Then we go to relaxing dinner then return to room and repeat. 

If there is something that he does (hobby) that you dont engage in. Make a date to do it with him... I still like my first choice.

Gadgets? I can get them myself. 
Give him the gift of YOU!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Do what I am doing for my H's Birthday a naked photo shoot.



Oh boy thats hot and sweet... WherEVER should he put these photos?


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

A blowjob would be great


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

My D-I-L came over to our house (without telling my son) shortly before their first Christmas as a married couple. They didn't have much money, and she asked if we still had any of his old favorite toys around somewhere. We looked in the cellar, found some Lego, and then she spent a couple hours meticulously collecting all she could find. She washed them, got a new plastic box to keep them in, and wrapped that as his gift. He said it was the best Christmas present he ever got: he got to be a kid again. They took a picture of the two of them in pajamas sitting on the floor in front of the tree playing Lego on Christmas Day.

If you're on good terms with his family, maybe he doesn't need anything new. Maybe he just needs something that he's forgotten.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My favorite radio station pushes Steak and BJ Day. It takes place on March 14 - a month after Valentine's Day. V Day is for the women; and if the men take care of their wives for V Day, they should give the men what they want on S&BJ Day. 

My H's favorite gift was a reservation for a B&B (on a sailing ship), a picnic basket with champagne and wine glasses, and a dinner reservation. He's a romantic. I guess it really depends on what makes him tick.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread made me think of a joke email my father sent:


> It's not difficult to make a woman happy.
> A man only needs to be:
> 
> 1.. a friend
> 2. a companion
> 3.. a lover
> 4.. a brother
> 5. a father
> 6. a master
> 7. a chef
> 8. an electrician
> 9. a carpenter
> 10. a plumber
> 11. a mechanic
> 12. a decorator
> 13. a stylist
> 14. a sexologist
> 15.. a gynecologist
> 16. a psychologist
> 17.. a pest exterminator
> 18. a psychiatrist
> 19. a healer
> 20. a good listener
> 21. an organizer
> 22. a good father
> 23. very clean
> 24. sympathetic
> 25. athletic
> 26. warm
> 27. attentive
> 28. gallant
> 29. intelligent
> 30. funny
> 31. creative
> 32. tender
> 33. strong
> 34. understanding
> 35. tolerant
> 36. prudent
> 37. ambitious
> 38.. capable
> 39. courageous
> 40. determined
> 41. true
> 42. dependable
> 43. passionate
> 44. compassionate
> 
> WITHOUT FORGETTING TO:
> 
> 45. give her compliments regularly
> 46. love shopping
> 47. be honest
> 48. be very rich
> 49. not stress her out
> 50. not look at other girls
> 
> AND AT THE SAME TIME, YOU MUST ALSO:
> 
> 51. give her lots of attention, but expect little yourself
> 52. give her lots of time, especially time for herself
> 53. give her lots of space, never worrying about where she goes
> 
> IT IS VERY IMPORTANT:
> 
> 54. Never to forget:
> * birthdays
> * anniversaries
> * arrangements she makes
> 
> 
> HOW TO MAKE A MAN HAPPY
> 
> 1. Show up naked
> 
> 2. Bring alcohol
>


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO!!!!
You guys are fantastic, tee hee.
Thanks so much for all the great ideas, and keep 'em coming if any more come to mind!


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

turnera said:


> My favorite radio station pushes Steak and BJ Day. It takes place on March 14 - a month after Valentine's Day. V Day is for the women; and if the men take care of their wives for V Day, they should give the men what they want on S&BJ Day.
> 
> My H's favorite gift was a reservation for a B&B (on a sailing ship), a picnic basket with champagne and wine glasses, and a dinner reservation. He's a romantic. I guess it really depends on what makes him tick.


Would love to do the sailing boat (as he does love sailing) but I am in the middle of the prairies in frosty Canada!
I don't think boats do well on dry land in -20C.....


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Hobbies:
If he sails, something for his boat. Ask his sailing buddy what he needs.
If he fishes, ask his fishing buddy what he might be missing.
If he fixes things up around the house, a manly tool that he does not have. If he owns any tools from a company called "Ryobi", just buy an upgrade to a better brand.

Romantic:
Romance means you are the centre of attention (not him). The gift part is you think of something that "can't fail". Most men try hard to make a romantic evening, and the big worry is that it will be a big "flop".

Naughty:
Something really naughty for yourself (ingerie)
You-know-what coupons? I know, I know, its rather crass ... but most men would like this gift more any other.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There's a book called 52 Invitations to Grrreat Sex that has 52 coupons - 26 for each of you - for fun-filled evenings alone, if you know what I mean. You give the invitation to the spouse, and prepare per the instructions. His invitation will tell him where, when, and what to bring. It is an AWESOME book. One of my H's favorite gifts ever.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

If you and he are of this type....
Schedule a first flying lesson for a single engine plane. Typically the instructor can let the new student 'take the wheel' for a short stint to just have a feel of the plane. You should be able to schedule for a plane that seats three, so you can go along.
If you are so inclinded, a 'stewardess' outfit (sorry for the politically incorrect term) for a 'mile high club' party after you get home might put a little lift under his wings. (Lesson and plane under $200).
If you want to really splurge, the instructor can probably fly you somewhere to have dinner and then come back.
(Not as expensive as you think, you can probably get it all done under $500).


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm just happy you're thinking about him. The idea that romance is all about the man trying to please the woman is stale. Both share equally in keeping the flame burning bright. 

Lots of great ideas here. I vote for the massage but you can have a lic.d person come to your home and massage you both. Or have two so you're both spoiled at the same time.


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

The in home massage and flying lessons are fantastic!
Hubby's been pretty down due to losing his job about 6 months ago, so I'm really hoping to go for Wife Of The Year for this one


----------

